# Worth a look, I've never seen our waves this big, I need to get out more;)



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

Love this photographer as well, he really "shops" for the right times, weather etc.

http://www.opb.org/television/programs/ofg/segment/giant-waves/


----------



## oakapple (Mar 20, 2015)

Amazing! thanks for posting this Denise, you seem very keen on photography? I am hopeless at taking pics.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow!!! Those are awesome waves!  I used to go on trips to Northern Cali with a boyfriend in the 90's and got some great wave photos, but these are much bigger than I've seen.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Amazing! thanks for posting this Denise, you seem very keen on photography? I am hopeless at taking pics.



I've been trying/practicing since about 2009 OA.  I do love it, especially since digitals make it easy for anyone to try their hand.  I've gained nothing but respect for the photographers that worked with the old cameras, now they were photographers  Ansel Adams is one of my faves, and if I remember right, he was from Oregon.  I could be mistaken.  Anyway, I try to learn how they get a special shot.  I'll show you one from another gal from I think it's Seattle, but her and her hubby travel the world now since they started photography full time.  Anne McKinnell, I just got this shot from her.  I'm on her mailing list  This is in Tanzania, lovely shot I thought.  PS here is her website if you want to see more of Africa, as well as her other travels Denise http://annemckinnell.com/2015/


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Wow!!! Those are awesome waves!  I used to go on trips to Northern Cali with a boyfriend in the 90's and got some great wave photos, but these are much bigger than I've seen.



Well, I am going to try to do what he did, get that "online" forecast, and see if I can get down to Shoreacres at the right time.  Shoreacres is where I go at Christmas to see all the lights, plus there are very, safe spots you can stand, as he was showing how dangerous it can be.  People just don't realize how "big" and bad nature can get, even on our Oregon Coast


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Well, I am going to try to do what he did, get that "online" forecast, and see if I can get down to Shoreacres at the right time.  Shoreacres is where I go at Christmas to see all the lights, plus there are very, safe spots you can stand, as he was showing how dangerous it can be.  People just don't realize how "big" and bad nature can get, even on our Oregon Coast



My boyfriend and I used to climb down on the rocks as close as we could get and not get wet.  We only got a bit damp a few times.


----------



## oakapple (Mar 21, 2015)

What a great pic of the bird, wonder how long they had to watch for that to happen?Nature photography would be impossible for me due to a very impatient nature.


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2015)

Did you ever go the sea gardens at the Devil's Punchbowl near Otter Rock, Denise?  We went over a couple of times when visiting my sister in Salem.  One time was to watch the storm surge come in - WOWZA!  The other time was to climb around.....bad mistake....took a nasty fall and got scraped up.  Couldn't say I wasn't warned, though.  It was the 12-year-old inner child getting me in trouble again; darned thing won't grow up!


----------

